# Roasted Spicy Mustard Potatoes...WW Points and Exchanges



## Filus59602 (Mar 9, 2003)

Roasted Spicy Mustard Potatoes
Adapted from:  Light & Tasty Magazine – S. Glaab; MS
WW Points
Exchanges
Serves:  8

1/4 c. Dijon mustard
2 tsp. paprika
1 tsp. ground cumin
1 tsp. chili powder
1/8 tsp. salt
1/8 tsp. cayenne pepper
2 lbs. small red potatoes

Spray a shallow roasting pan with nonstick cooking spray three time to coat well.; set aside.  In a large bowl, whisk the first 6 ingredients together.  Pierce potatoes with a fork several times, add to mustard mixture and toss to coat.  Place in prepared pan.  Bake, uncovered, at 375º for 30-40 minutes or until tender.

One serving equals:  138 calories…1 gm fat (trace saturated)…0 cholesterol…241 mg sodium…30 gm carbohydrate…3 gm fiber…3 gm protein ++++ Exchanges:  2 starch ++++ WWP: 3


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 18, 2003)

GREAT recipe filus


----------

